# Dolomiten - Adolf-Munkel-Weg



## climbtherock (31. März 2008)

Servus Dolomitenfreunde,

wer ist den kompletten Adolf-Munkel-Weg von Ost nach West gefahren? Dieser führt von der Schlüterhütte (bzw ein Abzweig zwischen der Schlüterhütte und der Zanser-Alm) über die Alte Gschnagenhardtalm zur Brogleshütte, Wegbezeichung Nummer 35. Den zweiten Teil von der Gschnagenhardtalm zur Brogleshütte kenne ich, dieser ist interessant und gut fahrbar.

Udo


----------



## MATTESM (31. März 2008)

...und tatsächlich komplett verboten...

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (31. März 2008)

Mittlerweile leider ja !!!


----------



## kroun (31. März 2008)

dieser weg stand ein paar mal zuuuu oft in der 
bike, 
mountainbike, 
ride, 
tutto mountainbike, 
bikesportnews, 
freerider
...
...
es gibt aber viele schöne alternative... 
zum glück kennt die (noch) nicht jeder


----------



## rasinini (31. März 2008)

Ist der Weg von der Gschnagenhardtalm bis zur Brogleshütte gesperrt oder bis zur Saltner Schwaige?


----------



## spessartwild (1. April 2008)

Hi,

mit Glück sind die Rangers Ende Oktober nicht mehr vor Ort.
Haben wir letztes Jahr bei unserer Dolomitentour zumindest
nicht erlebt. Die Saison ist dann so gut wie vorbei und im
Herbst ist es in den Dolomiten eh doppelt schöööön...

Gruß S.W.

P.S: Die verbotenen Wege reizen immer am meisten


----------



## kroun (1. April 2008)

rasinini schrieb:


> Ist der Weg von der Gschnagenhardtalm bis zur Brogleshütte gesperrt oder bis zur Saltner Schwaige?


leider ja... habe gerade mit dem toursimusverein telefoniert und man hat uns mündlich das Schieben der bikes erlaubt ...danke  
wenn man unbeding zur broglesalm will dann muss man runter ins villnösstal und über die flitzer scharte (1 x und nie wieder...persönliche anmerkung) rauf auf die raschötzalm und rüber zur brogles... schieb, trag und ultra schwitz


----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2008)

kroun schrieb:


> es gibt aber viele schöne alternative...


----------



## kroun (1. April 2008)

mir fehln die worte...


----------



## rasinini (9. April 2008)

kroun schrieb:


> leider ja... habe gerade mit dem toursimusverein telefoniert und man hat uns mündlich das Schieben der bikes erlaubt ...danke
> wenn man unbeding zur broglesalm will dann muss man runter ins villnösstal und über die flitzer scharte (1 x und nie wieder...persönliche anmerkung) rauf auf die raschötzalm und rüber zur brogles... schieb, trag und ultra schwitz



Nur mal so interessehalber:
Wie hoch wäre denn die zu erwartende Strafe, wenn wir bei Sonnenaufgang auf dem (fast) menschenleeren Adolf-Munkel-Weg von einem Offiziellen im Sattel erwischt werden? Liegt das im Ermessen des Sheriffs, oder gibt es da einen Bußgeldkatalog und Punkte in Bozen?


----------



## kroun (9. April 2008)

da passiert euch (wahrscheinlich) überhaupt nix... 

bös gesagt geht es prinzipiell darum, dass sich das Villnösstal in der Öffentlichkeit als Rotsockenhochburg (=Wanderer  ) etablieren möchte und deshalb mit diesem Verbot fast schon Werbung macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaot (9. April 2008)

Hallo Alex,

wahrscheinlich hast du sogar recht. Die "Offiziellen" werden höchst wahrscheinlich nichts tun. Was sollte auch ein Carabinieri da oben.

aber:
ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal den Fall erlebt, dass mich aufgebrachte Wanderer regelrecht "blockiert" haben.
Wer von euch den Plansee kennt, der weiß vielleicht auch, dass ein wunderschöner, kilometerlanger  Steig ca. 50 Hm oberhalb der geteerten Uferstraße vom Hotel Forelle zum Hotel Seespitz führt. Dieser Weg ist für MTB gesperrt. Wir haben es vor Jahren trotzdem versucht, da wir bereits um 8:00 Uhr in der Früh am Parkplatz des Hotels Forelle waren. Keinerlei Wanderer zu sehen, alles Menschenleer. Bis kurz vor Ende des Weges ein paar Fußgänger unterwegs waren. Die waren ums verrecken nicht zu bewegen, Platz zu machen. Wir mussten absteigen und schiebend hinterher dackeln. 
Man hat denen angemerkt, dass die eine richtiggehende Schadenfreude hatten, uns den Weg zu versperren.
Also, solche Typen würde ich dann als viel lästiger einstufen.


Ich habe für mich damals den Entschluss gefasst, Wege in Touristengebieten, die mit einem Schild für MTBer gesperrt sind, auch tatsächlich zu meiden. 


Grüße

Manfred


----------



## rasinini (9. April 2008)

chaot schrieb:


> ...bis kurz vor Ende des Weges ein paar Fußgänger unterwegs waren. Die waren ums verrecken nicht zu bewegen, Platz zu machen. Wir mussten absteigen und schiebend hinterher dackeln. Man hat denen angemerkt, dass die eine richtiggehende Schadenfreude hatten, uns den Weg zu versperren.


Das kann ja leider auch auf einem schmalen Weg ohne Bikeverbot passieren.


----------



## kroun (9. April 2008)

rasinini schrieb:


> Das kann ja leider auch auf einem schmalen Weg ohne Bikeverbot passieren.


_das_ geht ja gar nicht  
wenn man in unrecht ist...ok, dann heisst´s eventuell "klappe halten und hinterherdackeln"
aber sonst dürfen wir uns als biker nicht immer auf den kopf schei... lassen und gleich den schw... einziehen


----------



## rasinini (9. April 2008)

kroun schrieb:


> _das_ geht ja gar nicht
> wenn man in unrecht ist...ok, dann heisst´s eventuell "klappe halten und hinterherdackeln"
> aber sonst dürfen wir uns als biker nicht immer auf den kopf schei... lassen und gleich den schw... einziehen


Was willste machen, übern Haufen fahren?
Ich hab's zwar erst einmal erlebt, aber es kommt vor: Ein etwas älteres Pärchen ist vor uns hergelaufen. Wir sind (bergab) gaaaanz langsam auf die beiden zugefahren, um die Beiden ja nicht zu erschrecken,  und haben wirklich sehr freundlich gefragt, ob sie uns bitte mal kurz vorfahren lassen. Rechts oder links vorbei war keine Chance. Das Männchen hat freundlich genickt und ist bei nächster Gelegenheit zur Seite getreten, aber seine Lady hat mächtig rumgezickt:
"Wieso denn, ich darf hier auch laufen!" Ich habe keine Ahnung was sie uns damit sagen wollte. Jedenfalls hat es eine zeitlang gedauert, bis der Weg endlich mal kurz so breit wurde, daß wir gefahrlos vorbeifahren konnten. 
Aber ich hab halt auch schon gesehen, wie Biker mit Highspeed bis auf ein Meter mit blockiertem Hinterrad vor die Wanderer gebrettert sind, und dann noch rumgeflucht haben, weil die nicht schnell genug auf Seite gesprungen sind. Das kanns halt auch nicht sein! Es wäre so einfach, wenn alle etwas rücksichtsvoller und vor allem gelassener wären.


----------



## toddel1 (18. April 2008)

@all
ich habe hier meine eigene, optimale Verhaltensregel. Bei breiten Wegen (>1m) bereits in 50 m Entfernung anklingeln. Ja - die Klingel macht wirklich Sinn und deutet bei den Rotsocken auf ein "verkehrstaugliches" Fahrzeug hin!!, mithin ist die Einstellung schon mal ´ne andere. Entsprechend langsam an die Leute heranrollen und langsam vorbeifahren/-rollen. Bei richtigen Singletrails hilft nur 5m vor Erreichen absteigen und freundlich lächelnd vorbeischieben oder in unwegsamem Gelände tragen.
Prinzip ist: Auch ein schnellerer Gepäcktragender (ob Rucksack oder Bike spielt keine Rolle) muß vom Langsameren vorbeigelassen werden. - Hab ich mal in grauer Vorzeit meiner Bergwanderkarriere gelernt -. Funktioniert sogar auf nem völlig überlaufenen Flanierweg an einem SommerSonntag rund um den Langkofel/Plattkofel. Schwierig wird´s halt bei ner 50Mann-FR-Truppe mit Vollschutz, die schon aus 500m Entfernung an Hand Lärm und Staubwolke erkannt wird und aus dieser dann mit blockierenden Pneus und quietschenden Discs herausschießen.
Gaaanz wichtig: gar nicht erst Fronten aufbauen, sondern eher an die Wandererknigge apellieren (Sanfter Tourismus, saubere Luft, leise Fortbewegung, Wanderschuhstollen <-> breiten Reifenstollen mit weichem Abrollverhalten und so.....).
Du bist auf überfüllten Wegen zwar etwas langsamer, aber man kann den Trail fahren und das ist ja was Du willst. Sonst könnten wir uns in BaWü mit der ZweiMeterRegelung sowieso einsalzen. Open Trails!
toddel1


----------



## reiner (18. April 2008)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Ja - die Klingel macht wirklich Sinn


Auch ich muss mich jetzt hier als Klingelbesitzer outen. Damit kann man sich wirklich schonend bemerkbar machen und wird sogar manchmal dafür gelobt. Aber man sieht selten MTBler mit Klingel. Dabei gibts durchaus Modelle die ausreichend laut klingeln und nur dann wenn man den Hebel bedient und nicht als Musikbegleitung aufm Rütteltrail.

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (19. April 2008)

vor einer glocke montier ich mir lieber ein einkaufskörbchen und eine fahne mit fuchsschwanz an mein gigg...

ich predige immer noch lautloses anpirschen, ein freundliches 
- "dschuldigung"
- "sorry"
- "Schgusa"
- ...
und dann den ersten schock ausnutzen und vorbeirollen... und "dankeschön" sage

wenn man sich mit einem penetranten klingelgeräusch (das menschen mit störenden stadtgeräuschen assozieren) schon 10 sekunden vorher ankündigt, so gebe ich dem wanderer die zeit sich zu überlegen, ober er  nun 
- raunzen 
- oder gleich den wanderstock in die speichen stoßen
soll


----------



## thof (19. April 2008)

Ich rufe immer freundlich "Ding Dong". Klappt wunderbar!


----------



## reiner (19. April 2008)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt der Ironie zum Opfer falle:


kroun schrieb:


> wenn man sich mit einem penetranten klingelgeräusch (das menschen mit störenden stadtgeräuschen assozieren) schon 10 sekunden vorher ankündigt, so gebe ich dem wanderer die zeit sich zu überlegen, ober er  nun
> - raunzen
> - oder gleich den wanderstock in die speichen stoßen
> soll


Bei solchen Reaktionen würde ich vielleicht auch anders denken. Aber vielleicht hat sich ihr Feindbild bloss so stark aufgebaut, weil sie schon so oft geschockt worden sind  

Die Wanderer, die ich kenne, nutzen die 10 Sekunden um sich hintereinander einzureichen oder eine Mittelgasse freizumachen, damit ich vorbei kann. Und noch dazu haben sie das Gefühl Herr der Lage gewesen zu sein und nicht mit einer Gefahr von hinten plötzlich konfrontiert worden zu sein.

Servus


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. April 2008)

reiner schrieb:


> Die Wanderer, die ich kenne, nutzen die 10 Sekunden um sich hintereinander einzureichen oder eine Mittelgasse freizumachen, damit ich vorbei kann.



Das kenn ich ein kleines bißl anders: Sie WOLLEN sich hintereinander einreihen, werden sich aber über die Seite nicht einig. So welchseln die von der rechten Seite auf die linke und umgekehrt. Dann sind sie entsetzt, dass sie immer noch den Weg blockieren, also alles wieder umgedreht. Mittlerweile ist man aber schon so nah dran, dass es ein weiteres mal nicht gehen würde, also bleibt nur die Gasse.   Ich muss dann immer lachen (jedenfalls fast immer) und grüße freundlich, alles paletti.  

Es gibt hier viele Wanderer, die sich aufregen, wenn man nicht klingelt, selbst wenn der Platz zum Vorbeifahren ausreichen würde, aber sie erschrecken sich dann. Ich klingle auch immer schon recht früh, einfach dass man wahrgenommen wird. Hab damit fast immer positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## reiner (20. April 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das kenn ich ein kleines bißl anders: Sie WOLLEN sich hintereinander einreihen, werden sich aber über die Seite nicht einig. So welchseln die von der rechten Seite auf die linke und umgekehrt. Dann sind sie entsetzt, dass sie immer noch den Weg blockieren, also alles wieder umgedreht. Mittlerweile ist man aber schon so nah dran, dass es ein weiteres mal nicht gehen würde, also bleibt nur die Gasse.   Ich muss dann immer lachen (jedenfalls fast immer) und grüße freundlich, alles paletti.


 Da muss ich dir recht geben. So perfekt, wie ich es beschrieben habe, klappts nicht immer. Aber mein Eindruck ist, dass das von Jahr zu Jahr besser funktioniert. Die Wanderer sammeln halt auch ihre (hoffentlich guten) Erfahrungen bei Begegnungen mit MTBlern und reagieren dadurch gefasster und routinierter.

Servus


----------



## undercover (28. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte hier auch noch einen Kommentar zum Adolf-Munkel-Weg abgeben.

Wir sind ihn dieses Jahr gefahren. Bei der Vorbereitung unserer Tour habe ich auch den Thread hier gelesen. Leider wird viel darüber diskutiert, ob man nun fahren darf oder nicht. Dabei bleibt auf der Strecke, dass man den A-M-W nicht fahren kann.

Wenn man ehrlich ist, besteht er aus vielen, kurzen, fahrbaren Stücken, die sich mit Felsen- oder Wurzelmonster abwechseln. Man steigt also ständig auf und ab, was normalerweise dazu führt, dass man es drangibt. Im Endeffekt haben wir den größten Teil geschoben.

Die Frage, ob man den  A-M-W fahren darf oder nicht ist zweitrangig. Für uns ist er definitiv nicht sinnvoll. Ich würde beim nächsten Mal den Weg über Zanser-Alm und Geisler-Alm probieren.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## haertsfeldbub (30. November 2012)

...zumal im Villnösstal Biker (meiner Erfahrung nach) tatsächlich unwillkommen sind. Wir (und ein anderes Päärchen) hatten sehr schlechte Erfahrungen in St.Magdalena gemacht. Nie wieder!

Im übrigen sind wir übers Kreuzkofeljoch (Schlüterhütte) und dann weiter nach Alta Badia... A-M-W haben wir uns gespart.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (1. Dezember 2012)

haertsfeldbub schrieb:


> Wir (und ein anderes Päärchen) hatten sehr schlechte Erfahrungen in St.Magdalena gemacht. Nie wieder!



Grenzkamm-mässig verprügelt worden oder wie?

Wir haben lediglich ein deutliches Desinteresse bei der Quartierssuche erlebt. Es war Wochenende, und angeblich war überall voll - obwohl offensichtlich nix los war.


----------



## kleinweiler (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin auch gerade an der Planung einen AC für 2013. Wir werden auch von St.Magdalena zur Brogles Alm hoch fahren (oder schieben).
Frage: Sollen wir den direkten Weg (steil aber kürzer) zur Brogles Alm oder den Schwenker über die Gschagenhardt Alm machen? Allerdings müssten wir dann den Adolf-Munkel Weg zur Brogles Alm schieben. (wie lang)

Gruß


----------



## NewMaverick (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Kleinweiler,
bin zwar selbst beide Strecken nicht gefahren, würde aber die direkte Auffahrt, also Weg Nr. 28, nehmen. Dieser ist in der Villnösser Wanderkarte als MTB Route ausgewiesen. Bis auf die Höhe von 1716 Forststrasse, ab da wahrscheinlich Schiebepassage. Den Umweg über die Gschnagenhardt Alm, bzw. Geisler Hütte würde ich nicht machen. Der wird vor den Almen so steil, dass du da auch schieben musst. Bist zudem dann mitten am ADW, also Konflikte mit den Wanderern vorprogrammiert und wahrscheinlich gar nicht durchgehend fahrbar.
Zur Hilfe: http://www.trekking.suedtirol.info/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (4. Dezember 2012)

Die Variante Gschanggenhardt- respektive Geisleralm würde ich auf jeden Fall vorziehen (schon allein wegen des Traumpanoramas und der genialen Küche dort!). Letztlich sind die Schiebepassagen danach auch nicht recht viel länger, als wenn man den direkten Weg ab Ranui nimmt. Allerdings sind die letzten 100 Hm hoch zur Almwiese schon extrem steil und nicht für jeden durchgehend fahrbar. Das Nämliche gilt für den steilen Schnapper hoch zur Broglesalm bzw. dem Broglessattel am Ende des ADW!


----------



## SkiRitchy (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hat einer die Mailadresse für die Brogleshütte?
Gibt's dort auch Essen? Muss man sich zum Übernachten dort anmelden?
Was kostet die Übernachtung?
Ich finde leider nur eine Telefonnummer im Internet.

MFG SkiRitchy


----------



## on any sunday (4. Juli 2013)

Und, Telefon kaputt? Die nennt sich Brogles Alm und hat kein I-Mehl. Essen und nächtigen kann man dort.


----------



## SkiRitchy (4. Juli 2013)

Muss das Telefon noch reparieren ;-)

Kannst Du die Hütte empfehlen?
Was kostet die Übernachtung

MFG SkiRitchy


----------



## on any sunday (4. Juli 2013)

Ich hab da nur einen Wolkenbruch ausgesessen. Ist relativ klein und viele Schlafplätze dürften nicht vorhanden sein. Ich würde eher in St.Ulrich übernachten oder weiter bis z.B. der Schlüterhütte fahren, guckst du.


----------



## SkiRitchy (4. Juli 2013)

Ich will die Route vom Chiemsee zum Gardasee vom Achim Zahn fahren.
Wie weit ist die von der Brogleshütte entfernt? KM Fahrzeit?
Liegt die vor oder nach der Brogles?

Dank dir

MFG SkiRitchy


----------



## gscholz (5. Juli 2013)

> Kannst Du die Hütte empfehlen?
> Was kostet die Übernachtung

Wenn du keine Angst vor kaltem (Wasch-)Wasser hast, solltest du die Hütte ruhig mal probieren. Ich habe dort 2005 und 2007 übernachtet:

http://wie-im-flug.net/mtb/transalp2005/index.html
http://wie-im-flug.net/mtb/transalp2007/index.html

Es gibt im Haupthaus Zimmer und im quer über die Wiese gelegenen Nebengebäude ein Lager mit Stockbetten. Die Schüterhütte ist keine wirkliche Alternative, da sie zu weit von der Route entfernt ist. Sinn machen würde die Geisler Alm zum Übernachten, allerdings hat die keine großen Bettenkapazitäten, da musst du dann rechtzeitig buchen.

Je nach Ankunftszeit kann man natürlich noch leicht nach St. Ulrich runter fahren, dort sollte sich dann schon etwas finden lassen.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## beetle (5. Juli 2013)

reiner schrieb:


> Auch ich muss mich jetzt hier als Klingelbesitzer outen. Damit kann man sich wirklich schonend bemerkbar machen und wird sogar manchmal dafür gelobt. Aber man sieht selten MTBler mit Klingel. Dabei gibts durchaus Modelle die ausreichend laut klingeln und nur dann wenn man den Hebel bedient und nicht als Musikbegleitung aufm Rütteltrail.
> 
> Servus



Vor allem dann, wenn man schonmal in 50m Abstand klingelt. Dann erschrickt man auch keinen. Funktioniert super so eine Klingel.


----------

